

Republicans Introduce Legislation Redefining Pi as Exactly 3 - prs
http://www.marco.org/4030115737

======
Umalu
Very funny but, alas, not true. Similar to a famous prank described in snopes:
<http://www.snopes.com/religion/pi.asp>.

